# You ain't going to kill your bermuda with too much sand!



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

This sand is probably about 3"-4" deep. You might kill it if it was 10' deep. :lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Is this recently?


----------



## Gambi (Sep 29, 2017)

How much do you guys pay for sand?


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

What if you tried that with zoysia?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

gatormac2112 said:


> What if you tried that with zoysia?


I don't know about smothering it, but before sodding the back yard, I had 6 plugs of Meyer growing along with the smorgasbord of crap. I blanket sprayed glyphosate twice and then withheld water for a month through Summer heat in DFW. We got a rain about a week before the sod was to be delivered and every plug grew back in like nothing had even happened.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Gambi said:


> How much do you guys pay for sand?


It varies, depending on how much you need. Most recently I have paid:


~$4 for a 50lb bag (~1/2 ft3) of All-Purpose Sand at Lowe's (good for touching up small spots)
$20 for a half yard scoop in the back of my truck at a place that sells bulk mulch, top soil, driveway gravel, etc.
$12.50/ton + $65 delivery for bulk masonry sand dumped in my driveway


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Spammage said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> > What if you tried that with zoysia?
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## MsTin (Sep 5, 2017)

I was going to wait till spring to do this. Living south of the DFW area and having cold fronts coming through I thought that I would wait; but shoot, if others are doing this, than I'm in.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

MsTin said:


> I was going to wait till spring to do this. Living south of the DFW area and having cold fronts coming through I thought that I would wait; but shoot, if others are doing this, than I'm in.


Wait. Now is not the time. Wait until the grass is growing aggressively.


----------



## MsTin (Sep 5, 2017)

Spammage said:


> MsTin said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to wait till spring to do this. Living south of the DFW area and having cold fronts coming through I thought that I would wait; but shoot, if others are doing this, than I'm in.
> ...


Cool :thumbup:


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Tellycoleman said:


> Is this recently?


Yes.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

As of yesterday.


----------



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

So how many tons would you guys recommend of mason sand for 8500 sq ft? It's not terribly unlevel, but it has some places where an old pool used to be, that needs to be planed out since my yard naturally is sloped.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

w0lfe said:


> So how many tons would you guys recommend of mason sand for 8500 sq ft? It's not terribly unlevel, but it has some places where an old pool used to be, that needs to be planed out since my yard naturally is sloped.


The rule of thumb around here seems to be about 1 cubic yard per thousand for an initial leveling project.

I've done a few leveling projects on my yard of varying magnitude, and the only regrets I've had is not ordering more sand for some of the smaller ones. Other than the shoveling, I've found that it's almost easier to work with more sand.


----------



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

Ware said:


> w0lfe said:
> 
> 
> > So how many tons would you guys recommend of mason sand for 8500 sq ft? It's not terribly unlevel, but it has some places where an old pool used to be, that needs to be planed out since my yard naturally is sloped.
> ...


Would you want to do any fertilizing before or after the leveling? As in, fertilize, water it in good, and then level... Or just level it, and then throw some fertilizer down and water?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

w0lfe said:


> Would you want to do any fertilizing before or after the leveling? As in, fertilize, water it in good, and then level... Or just level it, and then throw some fertilizer down and water?


You could go either way - I just fertilize after. I can usually find prills on the soil surface for a while after I fertilize, even after giving it plenty of water. It may not matter, but my thinking is they could get moved around a bit during the raking/dragging process.


----------



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

Ware said:


> w0lfe said:
> 
> 
> > Would you want to do any fertilizing before or after the leveling? As in, fertilize, water it in good, and then level... Or just level it, and then throw some fertilizer down and water?
> ...


Great, thanks. Also does anyone have any issues with the yard slowly becoming more elevated over driveways and side walk? I know I currently have a couple of spots that if I mow 1 inch, it scalps the edge of the grass when the mower touches the concrete.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

@w0lfe

I put down humic acid and milorganite and watered them in before putting my sand down.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

w0lfe said:


> Great, thanks. Also does anyone have any issues with the yard slowly becoming more elevated over driveways and side walk? I know I currently have a couple of spots that if I mow 1 inch, it scalps the edge of the grass when the mower touches the concrete.


I'm dealing with the effects of this as we speak. I have these "shoulders" as I like to call them along my driveway and sidewalk where the soil/sand has been built up over the years. My goal is to grade these down so that there is a more gradual transition to the concrete. I'm thinking of renting a sod cutter this year a week or two before I plan to level and cut the high spots, roll the sod back and remove the soil underneath and then put the sod back. Then when I level it should help smooth any irregularities caused by the sod cutter.


----------

